# 6D or 70D



## photography_lover (Aug 29, 2013)

Any opinion on which is better for social events (weddings ...)
Thanks


----------



## Wildfire (Aug 29, 2013)

For video, the 70D.

For still photography, hands down the 6D. The center point will focus in ridiculously low light, and I consider ISO 12800 to be easily usable with some noise reduction. You will often find yourself with little to no light during weddings and events, so the 6D's superior sensor comes out on top.


----------



## CR00 (Aug 30, 2013)

6D is a better choice. Indoor event = low light = hige ISO = FF sensor. It's that simple.


----------



## benlanghorne (Aug 30, 2013)

I agree with the others - go for the 6D. Social events are usually inside, and so a high ISO will be needed so that a suitable depth of field can be obtained whilst keeping the image correctly exposed. The 6D has a lot better noise control than the 70D. So that's why I'd pick the 6D.


----------



## Ruined (Sep 1, 2013)

6D will give you less noise in low light and more background blur.

70D will give you more reach and better ability to quickly zoom in to see if you nailed focus via the touchscreen.

It is actually good to have both for different scenarios, I just wish they had put the touchscreen in the 6D for the quick image zooming.


----------



## thgmuffin (Sep 5, 2013)

Ruined said:


> 6D will give you less noise in low light and more background blur.
> 
> 70D will give you more reach and better ability to quickly zoom in to see if you nailed focus via the touchscreen.
> 
> It is actually good to have both for different scenarios, I just wish they had put the touchscreen in the 6D for the quick image zooming.


Just set your magnifying glass to zoom 100% on AF point. 8)


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2013)

photography_lover said:


> Any opinion on which is better for social events (weddings ...)



The full frame camera, hands down, this is exactly where it will show.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 5, 2013)

Looks like 6D.

But you don't mention light? Are you going to be shooting indoors? Are you confident using flash?

No matter how usable the very high ISO shots under available light may be, you will frequently be better served with lower ISOs and flash.

It worries me a bit that a lot of folk see high iso as an excuse not to use fill flash, flash modelling etc. We are painting with light folks. A high ISO sensor may be your canvas, but it's light thats your brush. Directional, diffuse, catch, fill. Don't leave it to the room lights or your photos will be very flat, no matter how noise free.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 5, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> Looks like 6D.
> 
> But you don't mention light? Are you going to be shooting indoors? Are you confident using flash?
> 
> ...



+1 to good lighting. 6D however will make your life easier. It'll be easier to paint light if your canvass is more flexible.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 5, 2013)

paul13walnut5 said:


> It worries me a bit that a lot of folk see high iso as an excuse not to use fill flash, flash modelling etc. We are painting with light folks.



+1 for the remark - and I myself purchased flashes and lighiting gear over a ff camera (yet ). But it's only half of the truth - to capture any ambient light you still are @iso800/1600 in no time, and this already is the range where the 18mp crop sensor degrades, and the 70d doesn't seem to be that much of an improvement.


----------



## LearningCameras (Sep 7, 2013)

The 6D would probably be a better choice. Canon really limited the 6D and pulled a ton of features it should have had so unfortunately, it is not great for that application either. I think Canon feared affecting 5D3 sales by making the 6D like it should have been but unfortunately the end result is that only the 5D3 is really great for weddings. Having only 1 SD card slot, 1 cross type AF point, no file renaming, and missing buttons really makes it tough to shoot a wedding with the 6D as a main body. The 70D is also not really made for that either although at least the 70D is not nearly as limited as the 6D but at least the full frame sensor in the 6D will give you better low light performance. The 70D is really great for what it is but it is not really a wedding/event photography camera. I have The 70D, 7D, 6D, and 5D3 (I have some reviews on them as well) but the 6D is weak for me even as a backup camera. I will likely be selling the 7D now that I have the 70D which I do really like.


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 7, 2013)

And don't forget that there are many instances where flash is forbidden. I've shot some events on a stage where flash was 'discouraged'. If you are not close enough, its useless anyway. All people will notice are the tops of peoples heads in front of you.


----------



## captainkanji (Sep 7, 2013)

LearningCameras said:


> Having only 1 SD card slot, 1 cross type AF point, no file renaming, and missing buttons really makes it tough to shoot a wedding with the 6D as a main body.



I agree with this. I love the 6D (upgraded from 7D). The low light performance is outstanding, but it is not a 'professional' body in my opinion. If I were shooting weddings for a living, I'd have 2 5d3's. I don't think the 6D deserves some of the 'hate' it has received. Just have to remember where it's place is in the market.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 13, 2013)

captainkanji said:


> LearningCameras said:
> 
> 
> > Having only 1 SD card slot, 1 cross type AF point, no file renaming, and missing buttons really makes it tough to shoot a wedding with the 6D as a main body.
> ...



6D is quite capable for shooting weddings. 5D2 had been the "go-to" wedding camera for quite sometime. I don't know why 6D won't be. If you're thinking of an automatic backup for 6D, using EOS utility, LR and wifi, it is possible to continually backup your JPG to LR. It's not as good as 5D3 but at least you've got a way to backup your work continuously. 

http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=12847.150


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 14, 2013)

LearningCameras said:


> Having only 1 SD card slot, 1 cross type AF point, no file renaming, and missing buttons really makes it tough to shoot a wedding



You're mistaken - just like the 5d2 the 6d has _no cross point precision at all_ @f2.8, if it cannot focus it falls back to the f4 overlay cross. Of course how strongly this manifests in real shooting depends, ymmv etc pp.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2013)

Marsu42 said:


> LearningCameras said:
> 
> 
> > Having only 1 SD card slot, 1 cross type AF point, no file renaming, and missing buttons really makes it tough to shoot a wedding
> ...



So what does "cross-type focusing @ f/5.6" means? Is it different? There's also a vertical line sensitive focusing at f/2.8.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2013)

verysimplejason said:


> So what does "cross-type focusing @ f/5.6" means? Is it different? There's also a vertical line sensitive focusing at f/2.8.



An f/2.8 line is more accurate than an f/5.6 line - the 'baseline' for triangulation is larger. A cross type point is more likely to pick up a subject since it's sensitive to orthogonal lines. If the f/2.8 line of the 6D can't lock (or with a slower lens), the system uses the f/5.6 cross instead. The 'dual cross' arrangement (f/5.6 '+' with f/2.8 'x' superimposed) is ideal - the 5DIII and 1D X have five of them, and the 7D and xxD bodies back to the 40D have one, the 6D has zero.


----------



## verysimplejason (Sep 14, 2013)

neuroanatomist said:


> verysimplejason said:
> 
> 
> > So what does "cross-type focusing @ f/5.6" means? Is it different? There's also a vertical line sensitive focusing at f/2.8.
> ...



Thanks for the clarification. There's something new to learn everyday.


----------



## GmwDarkroom (Sep 14, 2013)

Indeed. Thank you for that explanation Neuro.

I had been misunderstanding what the 2.8 vs 5.6 meant. Your explanation effectively removed the 6D from consideration for my next camera. I'll direct my wife's ire your way when I buy a 5D3. ;D ;D


----------



## neuroanatomist (Sep 14, 2013)

GmwDarkroom said:


> Indeed. Thank you for that explanation Neuro.
> 
> I had been misunderstanding what the 2.8 vs 5.6 meant. Your explanation effectively removed the 6D from consideration for my next camera. I'll direct my wife's ire your way when I buy a 5D3. ;D ;D



Just as long as you don't send the bill.


----------



## Marsu42 (Sep 29, 2013)

troutmouth said:


> 70d will focus better, but the 6D is full frame - about the only advantage, but its a big one.



Is there a CR policy that the actual text has to be longer than the advertisement in the footer  ?


----------

